# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Koi Product Pondok Koi "Om Rudi"

## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Apre ni..

Koi Product Pondok "Om Rudi Show" Koi
Best Local B 2nd Cianjur show.. Size waktu dikasih om Rudi 35 an, size sekarang 60Cm 


[IMG][/IMG]

Mudah2x an bisa ikut challange untuk best local di 2nd AICKS January tahun depan

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap Motto nya om Joe...
Uda resmi kan...

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> om Rudy .. ini pake siapa pejantannya ?? pake Yudi apa Luki ??


waduh rebutan anak




> Belum om, malam2 santai, lagi cuci mata liat postingan ikan2 , biar muda terus


lebih tua 10th dr saya masa ngerasa muda om  :Peep:

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

> gampang om pesen ke suhu showa  keeping sama om tww jadi deh hehehehheheheh
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


iya nih.. kayaknya harus dari sekarang pesennya ke suhu showa   :Hail: .. sekalian booking kost-kostan ikan di om TWW.. kalo bole pesen dan ngekost, kabarin ya om..  :Target:

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Prestasi ikan ini sebagai berikut ; 

- Best Local B, 2nd Cianjur Koi Show 2014
- Best Local B, Kois Festival ke 8 - 2014
- Best In Variety Kawarimono Kois Festival ke 8 - 2014
- Melati Prize 65BU 3rd Sukabumi Young Koi Show 2014
- Best In Variety Kawarimono 3rd Sukabumi Young koi Show 2014
- Melati Prize 65BU 2nd Jabotabek Koi Show 2014
- Best In Variety Kawarimono 2nd TKC Show 2014

So ikan local juga bisa berprestasi.. saat ini size hampir 71Cm dan harus nya terus akan bertambah dengan rate sekitar 1-2 cm perbulan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> campuran labrador ya denger2 ?


wah dikasih dogfood nih

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

> Apre ni..
> 
> Koi Product Pondok "Om Rudi Show" Koi
> Best Local B 2nd Cianjur show.. Size waktu dikasih om Rudi 35 an, size sekarang 60Cm 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Mudah2x an bisa ikut challange untuk best local di 2nd AICKS January tahun depan


punya yang sama..barusan koid...ukuran dah 40 cm..lokal juga..koid gara2 ane tinggal luar kota ngk ada yg urus..lompat ..ditrmukan hampir kering..dicemplungin tahan 2 hari abis itu lewat..

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> kapan nih majin


cb sya pm dlu om rudinya ya..hihihi....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Om Rudi lagi ke japun tu... mau cari indukan baru.. Japanese 170Bu


kalo ini gak boleh bulky soalnya ongkirnya mahal

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

